# Orange Belt...yay!



## RevDogo (Dec 22, 2010)

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f286/dragonmark/65a40929.jpg

Me and Sensei Kimberly Johnson of Lunging Tiger Karate.
She asked e to come in to help with kids and surprised me with 
a belt test!  
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 22, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## kungfu penguin (Dec 23, 2010)

excellent job sir!


----------



## WC_lun (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## RevDogo (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you.
I suppose I'm a little old for an Orange belt but I never stuck very long in any 
school so the coveted black belt never came. But I am making up for it now by training a few arts now.
My Kali/Kuntaw training is a great suplement to my Karate training.
It is unfortunate how so many SKK schools look down on cross training but I know
my other work in JKD,Kali,KSK and jujutsu has helped keep me in love with training.


----------



## RevDogo (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you.
I suppose I'm a little old for an Orange belt but I never stuck very long in any 
school so the coveted black belt never came. But I am making up for it by training a few arts now.
My Kali/Kuntaw training is a great suplement to my Karate training.
It is unfortunate how so many SKK schools look down on cross training but I know
my other work in JKD,Kali,KSK and jujutsu has helped keep me in love with training.


----------



## LawDog (Dec 24, 2010)

There is no age boundry for the martial arts. My two oldest students women who are 84 and 73. Keep on going.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 24, 2010)

Congrats and keep training


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 1, 2011)

Congrats, Never let age be a factor in training. I have a new student who is 94! 
I believe all of my previous training influences my perspective, I encourage you to continue your journey!


----------



## VegasM4 (Jan 2, 2011)

Congrats RevDogo! I'm testing for my Orange Belt in Kenpo 5.0 in February.I earned my Yellow Belt back in September.I'm an older guy (38) who has studied various arts over the years but never managed to get my black belt in one style.I've been training under Mr. Jeff Speakman since May 2010 and love Kenpo 5.0 so far.Continue the journey!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 2, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Stac3y (Jan 3, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

